
T-Mobile to pay $40M over false ring tones on rural U.S. calls - oblib
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-t-mobile-us-fcc/t-mobile-to-pay-40-million-over-false-ring-tones-on-rural-u-s-calls-idUSKBN1HN2IV
======
oblib
A quote in the article states: “[there is] absolutely nothing in this consent
decree to compensate consumers.”

